# FreeBSD 8.4 and igb with altq



## romeor (May 28, 2014)

Hi,

Just updated my FreeBSD 8.3 to 8.4 and now it says that the igb driver does not support ALTQ and pf rules are not able to load. Had to remove ALTQ settings for the igb0 card. 
Known issue?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2014)

What is the message?  Last I knew, a custom kernel had to be built for altq(4).  Did you rebuild it for 8.4?


----------



## romeor (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes, I did. My router has em and igb type cards. Before the last update they both worked with ALTQ. After the latest upgrade, ALTQ doesn't work with igb anymore 

Update: seems I'm not alone, PR is already done: PR 177402


----------



## wmoreno3 (Oct 31, 2015)

`# uname -a`

```
FreeBSD server.mydomain 10.2-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p6 #0: Fri Oct 30 11:26:14 COT 2015     root@server.mydomain:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```
`# /etc/rc.d/pf restart`

```
Disabling pf.
Enabling pfpfctl: igb0: driver does not support altq
.
```
`root@server:~ # pfctl -f /etc/pf.conf`

```
pfctl: igb0: driver does not support altq
```
I am confusing about this issue because I have had compiling MYKERNEL and it was ready, and I was following "*29.3.2. Enabling ALTQ" * https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/firewalls-pf.html
I was read:
"Sean Bruno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 2015-08-04 15:30:55 UTC
It looks like you need to compile with ALTQ *and* define IGB_LEGACY when you build the kernel. This is related to a different bug that will turn IGB_LEGACY into a kernel tuneable." at https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=177402#c2 but I do not know how to `define IGB_LEGACY` and where to implement it
Any Ideas? Thanks.

SOLVED:
`vi /usr/src/sys/modules/igb/Makefile`

```
uncomment
CFLAGS  += -DIGB_LEGACY_TX
```
Rebuild the kernel and add:
`vi /boot/loader.conf`

```
if_igb_load="YES"
```
Ok no errors


----------

